# Do you drink cranberry juice, What are it's benefits?



## Meanderer (May 31, 2014)

I have started drinking more cranberry juice recently (without sugar).  I heard it's good for the kidneys.  Just what does it do to help?


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

It is believed to help prevent urinary tract infections because it adds acid to the urinary tract system, including the kidneys.


----------



## Falcon (May 31, 2014)

Good for the prostate,  if you happen to have one.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 31, 2014)

Unless you drink pure (100%) cranberry juice with no additives, there is little evidence of any benefits.  It has antibiotic properties.


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

Yes, that is so.


----------



## d0ug (May 31, 2014)

There is many web site that have a lot of good things to say about cranberry juice and I know my wife first choice when she feels any discomfort in the urinary track is to get some cranberry juice.
http://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/fruit/health-benefits-of-cranberry-juice.html

http://www.livestrong.com/article/277392-what-are-the-benefits-of-pure-cranberry-juice/


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Good for the prostate,  if you happen to have one.



Yeah...that is the "state" I'm in.  Thanks Falcon.


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2014)

d0ug said:


> There is many web site that have a lot of good things to say about cranberry juice and I know my wife first choice when she feels any discomfort in the urinary track is to get some cranberry juice.
> http://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/fruit/health-benefits-of-cranberry-juice.html
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/277392-what-are-the-benefits-of-pure-cranberry-juice/



THanks fOr tHe lInks, dOug!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 1, 2014)

Check the ingredients. That Ocean Spray brand has very little cranberry juice in it. I know it says 100% juice but it doesn't say 100% cranberry juice.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Check the ingredients. That Ocean Spray brand has very little cranberry juice in it. I know it says 100% juice but it doesn't say 100% cranberry juice.



Correct as usual rkunsaw.  It is a blend of 4 juices including along with cranberry: grape, apple and pear juice.  The huge variety of bottles and choices boggle the mind.  I will have to take two pairs of glasses with me next time I wade in.  Thanks!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 1, 2014)

You might need to go to a health food store to find pure cranberry juice.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 2, 2014)

I have not been able to find 100% cranberry juice with no sugar added or I would drink up!  I opted for grapefruit juice.


----------



## Ina (Jun 2, 2014)

Mirabilis, be careful of grapefruit, a lot of prescription have warnings to avoid grapefruit.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> Mirabilis, be careful of grapefruit, a lot of prescription have warnings to avoid grapefruit.


I understand that certain medications should not be taken with grapefruit juice, as it lessens the effectiveness.



Mirabilis said:


> I have not been able to find 100% cranberry juice with no sugar added or I would drink up!  I opted for grapefruit juice.


I am finding even the cranberry juice with the blend of other juices has helped me.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 2, 2014)

This is the one I buy. But mostly I take the supplements-they taste better


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> This is the one I buy. But mostly I take the supplements-they taste better



Thanks,I will check on supplements.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 2, 2014)

Nature's Way (as well as other good brands) have great Cranberry Capsules... I have always cured my own kidney infections with Cranberry capsules, UvaUrsi, extra Vit C, MUCH water... You can also take Golden Seal Root (pref if you are familiar with herbs).. because this is a powerful antibiotic..'The cranberry juice that is loaded with sugar is NOT good for you. The kind Mrs. Robinson recommended is excellent!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 2, 2014)

No,sugar loaded cranberry juice is not good for you-especially if you are trying to treat a UTI. The bacteria feed on the sugar. What cranberry does is keep the bacteria from being able to attach to the bladder walls. I don`t really know if the supplements work just as well as the juice does...time will tell,I guess.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 2, 2014)

I've heard it's beneficial too, but I never drink it. I don't like the flavor.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 3, 2014)

Lois you can get it in a supplement form.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 3, 2014)

I take these because I get them on sale Buy One Get One Free but there are several different brands available....http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Made-Strength-Cranberry-Softgels/dp/B003UZOX96


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 3, 2014)

Lucky enough .to have several healthy groc chains here, Whole Foods, Sprouts, Trader Joes, vitamin cottage. I like the WF 100% cran best. As said above, good to help stave off UTIs, good vitamin c too. But remember in hot weather, make sure not to get dehydrated, as that can promote UTIs. ..I often mix it with diet 7 up or tonic water.(and don't bother getting on my case about aspertame .)


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 4, 2014)

Ina said:


> Mirabilis, be careful of grapefruit, a lot of prescription have warnings to avoid grapefruit.



Oh yes, I am aware of this because my mother stopped drinking during the time she was taking medications.  I don't take any (knock on wood) so I am fine with it.  I will try looking at Whole Foods - haven't tried there yet.  They have this fruit juice corner that is like a magnet hmmm.


----------

